# Durable Boots for Trailwork



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm out working most weekends and sometimes during the week in the evenings. I bought a set of $100 timberlands and they lasted about a year before the toe started to separate, I then bought a $140 pair of keens that lasted about two years until cuts and sole separation got em. I seem to get a lot of deep cuts in the sole/upper, probably from steep side slopes and sharp rocks. You guys get boots to last longer than that? Where should I be spending my money for my next pair?


----------



## uberstein (Jun 10, 2010)

I've done trail work about 2-3 times per week from spring through fall for the past several years, and I consider it "normal" to go through a pair of boots every year. 

Trail work is hard on boots. Maybe i'd get better mileage if I didn't have the habit of using my boots as a rake... Dragging my feet and kicking at the ground quite a bit - not a good use of boots, but i can't help myself. 

Likewise I'm using Keen hikers right now and find them comfortable even though they tend to get a lot of dirt and duff in them and for whatever reason the laces seem to untie easily.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Thorogood loggers - steel toed. Rocksolid but $ as hell. Broken-in from Day One and comfortable but YMMV if not down with the logger style. Definitely not a hiking boot.

Mine have held up well for two years now and our trail crew builds weekly yearround.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> I'm out working most weekends and sometimes during the week in the evenings. I bought a set of $100 timberlands and they lasted about a year before the toe started to separate, I then bought a $140 pair of keens that lasted about two years until cuts and sole separation got em. I seem to get a lot of deep cuts in the sole/upper, probably from steep side slopes and sharp rocks. You guys get boots to last longer than that? Where should I be spending my money for my next pair?


I've been using white's logger style boot for two years doing year around full time trail work in the wet and muddy northwest. The boots still have lots of life left before i'll send them off to get rebuilt. I should get 6-8 years off $500-$600. I burned up a pair of hikers in three months before I got the loggers. So if you take care and oil a nice logger boot and wear them part time you could get 10 years or better.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been using Merrel boots. I'm building 3-4 days a week, and get as much as two years out of a pair, depending some on what conditions they're exposed to. But they're comfortable, last reasonably well, and a lot less expensive than some stuff out there.


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

I wear whatever boots I have at the time, Maybe not so durable but for steep slopes I like to wear athletic cleats; awesome traction and the metal cleats act like mini hoes.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Georgia makes an inexpensive work boot, but you do get what you paid for.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

Logging or construction boots for sure. Hiking boots just don't hold up. Note that caulked boots ('corks' to logger types) are useful at times when sawing, but not so much for regular trailwork, and are slippery on rock. I would avoid that variety. Redwings are the most comfortable work boots I've had.


----------



## drew p (Jan 20, 2012)

not inexpensive but a bit cheaper than some of the other high end usa made options out there (whites, westco, etc.). They have a goretex lining and last long if you oil them regularly. I also like the lower heel compared to the logger boots which I find more comfortable. They often have a 25% off sale on black friday and other times during the year if you put up with emails from them.

Danner super rainforest
Danner - Super Rain Forest 8" Black


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I prefer an old school vibram sole, in a workboot style which has a shorter heel than a logger with a high tongue gusset that will keep the debris out and are resoleable, they will last for years if you take care of them. I also like that the soles have a sharp, stiff edge that make them much easier to walk steep side slopes with than a soft molded sole boot.

The downside is that they are heavier and hotter than most modern hiking boots.

Like this: Georgia 8 Inch Vibram Sole Work Boot G8044


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Have you looked at Danner's?


----------



## trail_cat13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Redwings and Carolina boots are expensive, but they really last - I've used them for tree work and they hold up really well. Not as good for walking around though, you definitely want a new insole for them if you get them. I usually go with Merrells otherwise, although their quality has gone down a lot over the last five years - my first pair lasted hundreds of miles over the course of 6 years, and I've gone through two pairs in the 3-4 years since those.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm all about Oboz! They do not use generic soles... aka placing a boot on top of a Vibram sole. I currently have the Sawtooth mid, and love them. For trail work specifically I would go with one of their leather options such as: Mens Bridger Mid BDry - Mid Hiking | Oboz Footwear This model looks like it has great toe and heel reinforcement.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

White's Smokejumpers. The biggest compliment I can pay these boots is that after a 12 hour day, I don't feel like I need to take them off immediately. I have found I really enjoy the Arch-Ease support of the high heel, and the durability of construction is on a completely different level from any regular hiking boot I know of. They turn your feet into tiny bulldozers, allowing you to scrape, kick, and rake with your feet far more aggressively than in regular footwear. They have a well-deserved reputation as the go-to choice for folks who work in wildland fire. My boots have nearly two years on them now, and show hardly any signs of wear. All the other boots I've had prior to these lasted about one season of trail building. If you are looking for a pair of boots to last a decade or so, White's are a great choice.


----------



## KeithNorCal (Jun 7, 2016)

Timberland boots are available for half price on promotive.com (but you have to be a promotive member), so they tend to be my go-to choice for trail work.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The Danner Vicious NMT work boot (non metallic toe) are based off of Danner's hiking boot of the same name but with the composite safety toe. Comfortable right out of the box.Danner - Vicious 4.5" Brown/Orange NMT


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I've been wearing a pair of Asolo hiking boots for the last 5-6 years. I never intended them for trailwork but they were a lot more comfy than the riding shoes (510s) I'd been wearing and before you know it they're my go-to pair. They are definitely on their last legs now but I'm pretty impressed how well they've held up. Im not sure which model and couldn't find them again so I'm looking for something else now.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Redwing. Waterproof is totally worthwhile.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Neat thread.

A different perspective.

Before about ten years ago I lived by the rule that any sort of heavy duty outdoor work required a heavy duty boot. I owned a few of the boots mentioned in this thread.

Then, as treks to trail building sites became longer, heavy boots became a literal drag. I also got a few bouts of plantar fasciitis. Our feet, like our hands are engineering/evolutionary marvels. 

If you wanted your hands to work as intended would you wrap them in heavy mittens all day?

I picked up pair of the traditional LL Bean Maine Hunting boots. Took my soles a bit to get use to the very light sole. But for about ten years now I never looked back. I own two pair and get them re-soled about every two years. I wear them for almost everything from, trail work, to hunting, hiking, backpacking, fishing, or just about anything.

My daughter use to say they looked funny, but now says they look cool as I guess the non-hunting version has showed up in high school and colleges as being stylish - ha!

You probably wouldn't believe me if I told you how many hours of trail work I put in a year, but it's a lot. And, it's with heavy tools, primarily a cutter mattock, chainsaw, and fire rake.

These boots are not for everyone. They offer little protection to your foot. The heel is a bit high - I actually cut the heel down when new.

The Hunting version has a softer durometer sole so they grip bette, but wear faster on asphalt, which fortunately I don't deal with much.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Currently rocking my third pair, got the heavier duty model this time, like 'em. Stout Brown Premium Leather Pull-on Boots - Blundstone USA


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Grew up wearing Knapp shoes and boots; my father would buy no other. (He and Knapp died at about the same time)

My work required steel toes; my go-to eventually became Redwing for both working and outdoors play.

In the early '70s I was making leather-work tooling as a sideline and one of my shoe repair shop clients introduced me to Wesco boots (and got me a discount, gawdawful expensive in spite of). This cobbler said Wesco boots were the best he'd ever worked on. Properly maintained (keyword for any boot) the uppers would outlast the soles many times over. I think I had 4 pairs of Wescos over the years (I still have a pair of 40 yr old hightops for tree climbing that I wear occasionally)

But Wesco's high price and long lead time kept me buying Redwings until REI became my goto source for hiking boots. Except for when I need toe protection I'll get my trail work boots there. Fit and comfort are more important to me now than longevity. REI house brand pretty good value. I liked the Vasque brand for fit but the soles would last only about 3 months (in the styles I liked) Lowa boots seem to be what I usually end up with. (Sizes available in wide which is important for me) Good for about 1 year doing trail work 2 or 3 times a week. (If not for the inevitability of getting them wet they'd last much longer)

Some of my buddies just buy whatever Big 5 has on sale and although needing new boots 2X a year are ahead of me in the $ department.

YMMV.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

What's with the huge heel lift on the Whites and other logger boots? The lift doesn't seem amenable to hiking in to a work site for long distances.


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

rockman said:


> What's with the huge heel lift on the Whites and other logger boots? The lift doesn't seem amenable to hiking in to a work site for long distances.


They are amenable to walking up steep hills. They are very definitely not hiking boots however and are intended for working with intermittent walking much more so than hiking with intermittent working. This is even more so if you have calked boots. Redwings are much more comfortable than Wesco or Hoffman when it comes to steady walking IME.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

rockman said:


> What's with the huge heel lift on the Whites and other logger boots? The lift doesn't seem amenable to hiking in to a work site for long distances.


Part of it is the thick soles, the actual heel lift is not that much. That said, they are heavy and clumsy IMO, and there are few scenarios where I would lace on my White's. My ex-FS trail engineer buddy wears them constantly however, has his whole adult life. You can get used to them and they last a long time, and that's important in some scenarios.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the replies. I'm boot shopping but not so much for actual trail work but need something that doesn't twist when hiking/routing proposed trail on steep side slopes. Not sure I want a steel toe either.

I was sore for a week after this effort.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

rockman said:


> What's with the huge heel lift on the Whites and other logger boots? The lift doesn't seem amenable to hiking in to a work site for long distances.


I wear steeltoed Thorogood loggers. This kind of boot does take getting used to. If you buy decent quality loggers and you wear them regularly, they do work well in the woods. I hike long distances in them no problem.

They wear forever, the superthick soles do elevate you out of shallow mud a little more, and the high heel allows the instep to nestle around the tops of logs and boulders when hopping around.

Not cheap though. Clean regularly and use minkboil or whatever.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

evdog said:


> I've been wearing a pair of Asolo hiking boots for the last 5-6 years. I never intended them for trailwork but they were a lot more comfy than the riding shoes (510s) I'd been wearing and before you know it they're my go-to pair. They are definitely on their last legs now but I'm pretty impressed how well they've held up. Im not sure which model and couldn't find them again so I'm looking for something else now.


Well they lasted about 6 weeks past that comment. I felt like a stumbling drunk walking down the hill and found out why back at the truck. I picked up a pair of Timberland construction boots, look to be decent quality and price was ok. I'll see how they hold up. They are comfortable enough for standing in but didn't seem great for hiking in/out.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

bsieb said:


> Part of it is the thick soles, the actual heel lift is not that much. That said, they are heavy and clumsy IMO, and there are few scenarios where I would lace on my White's. My ex-FS trail engineer buddy wears them constantly however, has his whole adult life. You can get used to them and they last a long time, and that's important in some scenarios.


I agree you get used to them. I worked doing road layout in coastal BC for awhile, everyone doing fieldwork or logging wore caulk boots. You only need the spikes for steep slopes and walking on downed trees. But the logger boots with a normal sole are fantastic for hiking off trail too. The long heel really digs in on side slopes making it a lot easier to walk. They're not good for hiking on trails but very comfortable off trail.


----------



## indytrekracer (Feb 13, 2004)

I am currently using a pair of Cabela's hunting boots. They are

Cabela's | Meindl Western Guide Hunting Boots : Cabela's

They are a little more rugged than a hiking boot, provide good support going off trail, and are comfortable for long hikes.

I tend to do a lot of hiking when scouting trails and even on trail work days, spent much of my time hiking back and forth leading volunteers.

If I was going to be doing a rock work project, then I might wear a heavier pair of steel toe boots. But these boots typically are fun to cover a lot of ground with.

Any way, you may want to take a look a boots sold in the hunting category.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

redwing and danner boots are more expensive, but they are built to last. They also have soles that are not glued on, so you can replace the soles.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm thinking of trying a pair of these...

Mens Hiking Boots | Waterproof Hiking Boots | Lightweight


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

bsieb said:


> I'm thinking of trying a pair of these...
> 
> Mens Hiking Boots | Waterproof Hiking Boots | Lightweight


Bought a pair of these a month ago, what a great pair of boots. First impressions were that they are really light and nimble for boots with such burly vibram soles. I enjoy hiking in them very much, and I think they could work for bikepacking in rugged country.


----------

